# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  I changed my OpenID login and now I cannot change my personal wiki page

## ScottSanbar

I have changed my OpenID user name from sanbar to aeoril.  Now, i cannot edit or delete my personal wiki page here:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScottSanbar

How do I regain control over my personal wiki page?

Thanks in advance for any help on this

----------

